# LTH 16 leak



## KYBluegrass (Dec 1, 2010)

My Simplicity LTH 16 started leaking (more like spraying) oil from underneath engine when running. Once the engine is turned off not another drop is seen. The oil is spraying out from above the clutch. Before I start to tear the tractor apart I was wondering if anyone has experienced the same problem and can provide some guidance as to what I may be facing. Thanks for your feedback!:dazed:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like the out put shaft seal and mabey the bearing is shot, I'll bet you will have to split the case to replace them. I would get a rebuid manuel for the engine before I started. KYBluegrass? You a fan of the music, grass or both? We have some talented Blue Grass musicians in N.W. Arkansas and I like to go as often as I can. My grass is blue. Good Luck


----------



## KYBluegrass (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Rick. I'll certainly have the next few months to break it down. Like your 8N in your profile picture. Just sold my 52 8N to a neighbor who is in the process of re-freshing it to parade quality standards. As far as the bluegrass...I enjoy the music as well as live in the Bluegrass State! Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like a seal like Rsmith335 mentioned - last year i picked up this MTD- 12HP briggs motor ran perfect, only thing was when i shut it down, oil drained out like water from the lower crank seal - i bot a new pan gasket and seal- about $6 for both and replaced it.


----------

